
San Francisco Man Has Spent Years Trying to Turn His Laundromat into Apartments - panic
http://reason.com/blog/2018/02/21/san-francisco-man-has-spent-4-years-1-mi
======
siruncledrew
> "The real opposition came from some of the neighbors. A community meeting in
> January 2016 served as something of a flashpoint.

At the meeting, one woman fretted that the tall building would violate the
privacy of a nearby public school. Another argued that the project needed to
be 100 percent affordable housing.

When Tillman said he saw his project as necessary so people like his daughter
could afford to come back and live in the city, one particularly motivated
activist said she wished his daughter was killed in a terrorist attack."

NIMBY, the wrecker of projects. The permits and environmental checking I can
understand, but having to please a neighborhood of unpleaseables seems kinda
stupid.

